# WTB Seiko Tuna one of the new models



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi guys

As much as I didn't like the new Tuna models they have sort of grown on me so I fancy trying one of the new models I would prefer the black SBBN035 but I will consider others, it does need to be in mint condition so has anyone got one to sell.

Thanks


----------

